# Naked Area Under Budgie Neck?!



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello!
I was recording my budgie preening and as she was fixing her feathers, she stretched out her neck and I noticed this large area with no feathers. 
Seeing an area with no feathers are concerning me and making me scared. 
Is this normal? 
(The last photo is what she normally looks like... And the rest of the photos are screenshots of her preening plus the area I am very concerned about)








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, that's perfectly normal on budgies and other species of birds when it comes to their anatomy. 

EDIT: I see you are still worried over something that has been explained to you before. The area of exposed skin is normal as I have explained on your previous thread: http://talkbudgies.com/diseases-illnesses/362970-red-area-under-budgies-beak.html

If you are still concerned or suspect the advice given is not accurate, then you can always consult an avian vet specialist.


----------



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

Ahh okay! Thank you so much! I am relieved! I thought that something was wrong with my bird, thank you!

I no longer worried about that, and am convinced that its normal (the red area under beak). I created this thread talking about this one because I had never seen this before and the fact it was "naked" over a very large area concerned me and thought that feathers should've covered at least half the area, (the pictures from the "Red Area Under Beak", I thought that was the only part of it and didn't know it was actually pretty large.... If that made sense :/) 
Sorry for being annoying and repeating the same questions.
Since I'm a first time pet and bird/budgie owner, I tend to get paranoid and scared over things very quickly, worried whether I'm doing things right and that they are healthy..
I do very very appreciate the advice everyone is giving me and am sorry for repeating things over and over again.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

No problem and you're very welcome. 
In case you don't know, there is exposed skin also on the back part of the neck, in fact this surrounds the whole neck area and again is a normal and common trait shared by many different species of birds, not just budgies.


----------



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

Interesting! I'll note that down and will remember it  
Thank you so much for always helping! &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad your mind has not been put at ease with regard your budgie's feathers and/or "naked" skin. 

I'm closing this thread since the matter has been resolved.
:wave:*


----------

